# Oliver & Olivia



## iStone57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My goodness poor starved animals  they are so pretty and I love the snow shot.....but really love their names


----------



## iStone57 (Sep 4, 2013)

LOL 
LOTS of that is a winter coat and a bit of bloat. They have been eating hay like crazy all winter. They get a cup each of Noble Goat grower twice a day.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## iStone57 (Sep 4, 2013)

These goats are rescues from the local humane society. We thought that they were Kinder Goats but I'm not sure. Their ears aren't as big as Kinder Goats' ears. We're new to having goats, so aren't sure. Anyone have an idea what breed Oliver and Olivia are?


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look like Nigerian Dwarf or a Nigerian Dwarf mix.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Mine are pygmy/nd and they have the same ears and body style.. But I do think yours are more husky than mine  not fat just husky 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## iStone57 (Sep 4, 2013)

@Mikesell04 Do you have photos of your goats posted here at Goat Spot?



Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

I can't find a recent one but here they are at 7months.. They are bigger now and just had babies..














TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## iStone57 (Sep 4, 2013)

How tall are the ones in the first photo? Do you know their weight?

Mine are about halfway between my knees and my thigh - I'm guessing about a bit over 2' tall. I should measure tomorrow to be sure. They weigh about 40# each.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## iStone57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Not exactly sure how old mine are because they're adopted, but am pretty sure the doe had her first heat in late December, with several more until a couple weeks ago. Irregular intervals a few times, like a week apart instead of 2½ to 3 weeks apart after 3 days of being in heat. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely a pygmy or nigi mix, they remind me of little saanens. What a couple of fur balls, they're so cute! And I love their names too....


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

iStone57 said:


> How tall are the ones in the first photo? Do you know their weight?
> 
> Mine are about halfway between my knees and my thigh - I'm guessing about a bit over 2' tall. I should measure tomorrow to be sure. They weigh about 40# each.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Not sure on either.. But height about the same, their head comes to my mid thigh..
I weighed them when first got them and my biggest was 37lbs.. So I would say they are all over 40# now

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

They look so happy!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow what great shots in the snow!!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

OMG. they look like my sisters old goats she sold about two or three years ago. Wow that brings back memories.


----------



## iStone57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, although I've been unable to track down their original owner so far, my research seems to indicate that Oliver and Olivia are either a Pygmy/Saanen mix or perhaps Mini Saanens (ND/Saanen) Because of their ears and heavy coats, I tend to lean toward the Pygmy/Saanen mix idea. 

Thanks for all of your compliments and comments regarding Oliver and Olivia, and my photos. Yes, they're really happy, playful, and very affectionate. I love them. ❤


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## iStone57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Olivia and Oliver just before dark today.








Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat pic!


----------



## iStone57 (Sep 4, 2013)

@ksalvagno Thanks!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

